# Treatment for dry skin around nose/chapped lips



## sbgquilt (Jan 7, 2005)

My daughter gets really dry flaky skin around her nose when she gets a cold b/c she has it for weeks and has to blow her nose so much. Once it gets that way, it's hard to blow her nose. She's 4.5 yrs old. She also gets chapped lips.

Last winter we started using vaseline for both nose and lips and I just found out that is really gasoline -- yuck! But, it worked. So, now I'm looking for an alternative -- either a make it yourself or off the shelf cream of some kind. Suggestions?

Thanks.!

--Susan


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Alaffia shea butter, the pure one with nothing else added works the best for me on my dry damaged skin on my face (damaged from years of acne products that dried out my skin there). I've used coconut oil and jojoba oil too, but I still like shea butter the best. I like shea butter on my lips too.


----------



## ZTMOM (Jan 5, 2008)

I always use lanolin (got some from a lactation consultation but never needed it).


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

We use coconut oil for dry skin. I buy Nutiva brand from frontier coops. I'm sure they sell it at most HFS too. I use unrefined virgin coconut oil.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

we use burts beeswax (I usually just use the chap stick and rub it on his nose/mouth area) I found that applying right out of the shower while the skin is still moist has definately helped. I also occassionally rub in a little EVOO during the day. This has definately helped DS who suffers from flaky/severe dry skin on his nose/mouth area during winter


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's where I admit to using a non-natural product. The tissues with lotion in them helps a lot to prevent a sore nose.


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

We deal with this with every cold. My son's nose usually bleeds from wiping it so much. Last time his cheek was bleeding because how he was wiping. ugh. When I can, I use straight vitamin E. Coconut oil is great for everything, except lips. It comes off or absorbs really fast, and seems to speed peeling, in my experience anyway.

My kids use prefold diapers for wiping/blowing, and if they are kept moist, it really cuts down on the chafing.


----------



## sbgquilt (Jan 7, 2005)

straight Vitamin E? Do you mean oil? If not, how does it come "straight"?

--Susan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrshawwk* 
We deal with this with every cold. My son's nose usually bleeds from wiping it so much. Last time his cheek was bleeding because how he was wiping. ugh. When I can, I use straight vitamin E. Coconut oil is great for everything, except lips. It comes off or absorbs really fast, and seems to speed peeling, in my experience anyway.

My kids use prefold diapers for wiping/blowing, and if they are kept moist, it really cuts down on the chafing.


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

oh sorry, yes I mean oil. I either break open a capsule or get a bottle of the oil.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about vitamin E! You can find it in chapstick form in the vitamins and supplements aisle.


----------

